# How Not to Filet a Flounder



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Check this guy out. I think the fish spoiled before he got the first filet off.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel much better now!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

builds my confidence


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife would shoot me if I did that shit in the house. I wonder if he skins his deer in the kitchen as well???


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the guy (assmunch) had an accent? And no it wasn't our accent. No wonder he didn't know how to filet a flounder. It's not that hard to do you assmunch.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought I was slow :banghead


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

well I crewed up my 1st flounder but after that I figured it out it is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. what a chode


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet that guy cuts the head off of fresh shrimp with a cleaver..................


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen some slow fish cleaning jobs, and I've seen some really ugly fillets. This guy is not even close to the worst I've seen.


----------

